# Küstenangeln in Italien (Bestimmungen)



## AndreCatch (19. Februar 2022)

Servus Leute.
Da ich dieses Jahr das erste mal in Süditalien am Meer angeln werde habe ich da ein paar Fragen, bei denen mir der ein oder andere vielleicht helfen könnte. 

-Wie viele Angeln pro Person sind erlaubt?

-Darf mein Kollege auch angeln obwohl er keinen Angelschein hat?

- Darf ich mit einer Rute zb. Spinnfischen und die andere auf Grund oder Pose legen? (das würde mich am meisten interessieren)

lg Angelfreunde


----------



## rippi (19. Februar 2022)

Also vor einigen Jahren musste man einfach eine Lizenz online beantragen und bekam diese dann sofort per Mail, wenn dein Kollege das hin bekommt wird er auch angeln dürfen, im Prinzip interessiert es aber sowieso niemanden, was du an der Küste machst und keiner der Angler am Meer hatte was davon gehört. Ich hatte dann herausgefunden, dass es wohl durchaus auch Meeresgebiete gibt, für die eben diese Lizenz notwendig ist für die meisten jedoch nicht, aber naja: Süditalien halt. Mach was du willst, aber nehme niemanden den Platz weg, dann ist schon alles irgendwie erlaubt oder geduldet. An den Hafenmolen stippen die meisten da einfach irgendeinen Kleinfisch und der Bestand, zumindest an der Westküste Süditaliens, Tyrrhenisches Meer von Neapel bis Sizilien ist aber generell eher etwas "fischleerer" und vom Ufer schwer großartige Fänge zu machen, aber man kann viele verschiedene Arten fangen.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Februar 2022)

Urlaubsangeln ist generell schwierig, da der Urlaub meist im Sommer stattfindet.
Der Sommer ist am Mittelmeer anglerisch völlig tot - im Herbst ,Winter und zeitigem Frühjahr sieht es viel besser aus.. .


----------



## AndreCatch (19. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Urlaubsangeln ist generell schwierig, da der Urlaub meist im Sommer stattfindet.
> Der Sommer ist am Mittelmeer anglerisch völlig tot - im Herbst ,Winter und zeitigem Frühjahr sieht es viel besser aus.. .


bin den ganzen April dort


----------



## AndreCatch (19. Februar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Also vor einigen Jahren musste man einfach eine Lizenz online beantragen und bekam diese dann sofort per Mail, wenn dein Kollege das hin bekommt wird er auch angeln dürfen, im Prinzip interessiert es aber sowieso niemanden, was du an der Küste machst und keiner der Angler am Meer hatte was davon gehört. Ich hatte dann herausgefunden, dass es wohl durchaus auch Meeresgebiete gibt, für die eben diese Lizenz notwendig ist für die meisten jedoch nicht, aber naja: Süditalien halt. Mach was du willst, aber nehme niemanden den Platz weg, dann ist schon alles irgendwie erlaubt oder geduldet. An den Hafenmolen stippen die meisten da einfach irgendeinen Kleinfisch und der Bestand, zumindest an der Westküste Süditaliens, Tyrrhenisches Meer von Neapel bis Sizilien ist aber generell eher etwas "fischleerer" und vom Ufer schwer großartige Fänge zu machen, aber man kann viele verschiedene Arten fangen.


Danke dir, hab das formular ausgefüllt, vorsichtshalber  sicher ist sicher 
ich werde sowieso in Manfredonia (puglia) angeln gehen  wird schon was gehen mit wobblern ect. xD


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Februar 2022)

AndreCatch schrieb:


> bin den ganzen April dort


Du Glücklicher - da geht noch was...


----------



## AndreCatch (19. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher - da geht noch was...


hoff ich mal xD


----------



## Mefospezialist (22. Februar 2022)

Am besten gleich mal schauen, wo du Angelläden finden kannst. Besser jetzt schon schauen, dann hast Du es dort leichter.
Dann dort einfach in den Angelladen, Infos und Köder besorgen und ab geht´s.


----------



## Schnyder (6. März 2022)

Hi AndreCatch ich angel ja in der Türkei im Sommer immer vom Ufer aus , ich benutze dann mit meinem Bruder zusammen 4 Ruten, zwei heavy Feeder und zwei kurze Winkelpicker, die Winkelpicker werfe ich ca 10-20m aus mit Laufblei, Köder Tintenfisch oder Kalmar, Schnecken ,Muscheln,Garnelen, kleine krebseusw. Die zwei Heavy Feederruten werden mit lebenden Köderfisch bestückt (kleine Meeräsche oder Grundel)  zur Not tote frische Sardinen sind auch top, Angelzeit entweder sehr früh morgens oder wenn es dunkel wird bis in die Nacht(wir sind immer abends losgezogen)Die Haken haben wir etwas größer gewählt bei den Winkelpicker um kleine Fische zu vermeiden (größe 6) ,viele kleine Fische knabberten am Tintenfisch, wenn aber einer hängen blieb hatte der immer zwischen 20cm-25cm, ich konnte an einigen Abenden bis zu 7 Fische fangen, der Schnitt waren 2-3 Stück, waren alles Brassen (Dorade, Sargos usw) mit den heavy ruten auf Köfi weniger Bisse aber dafür richtig brachial, ein Biss vermute Thunfisch, so wie der abzog hat wegen der Falscheinstellung der Bremse die 0,35mm locker gesprengt und ein zweiter Biss auf Sardine tippe auf Rochen oder Muräne, der ließ sich kaum ranziehen und danach Schlitze der Haken aus.Ich konnte so alle zwei bis drei Tage genügend Fisch fangen die für unsere Familie gereicht hat. Angel dort wo Sandplätze sind ,wo am Tag die Touristen schwimmen waren,  da kommen die Fische abends oder morgens vorbei, tagsüber beim schnorcheln absolut fischleer, bin gegen abend mal schnorcheln gegangen und habe Brassen bis zu 1,5kg sehen können in ca 1,5m tiefen Wasser nah am Ufer, deswegen die Winkelpicker macht zu weit auswerfen;-) sogar 10m reichen aus,  die heavy feederrute kannst du 30m-50m auswerfen, da ist die Chance auf richtig große Fische besser. So fische ich den Nahbereich und bis zu 50m ab, irgendwann kommt der Fisch am Köder vorbei. Ist dein Angelplatz voller Felsen, dann musst du mit Knicklichtpose angeln damit du Hänger vermeidest, sei es mit der Winkelpicker oder mit der Heavy feederrute, geht auch wunderbar.Ich hab ein Platz da ist links von mir reiner sandstrand und rechts von mir wird es dann felsiger, wo ich mit pose angeln muss, bisher klappte es wunderbar, nur bei den großen Fischen hatten wir bisher wenig Glück gehabt, sind schon Vorfächer durchgebissen worden,Haken schlitzte aus oder Fisch zwischen Felsen geflüchtet usw.Also mein lieblingsköder ist kalamari streifen, hält gut am haken ,schnecken kannst du an den steinen am Ufer vor Ort sammeln, Garnelen auch mit einer selbstgebauten Falle. Nimm dir Bait elastic mit um weiche Köder zu binden ,Muscheln kannst du bei schnorcheln sammeln am Tage, und legst die in Eimer mit Seegras uns meerwasser, stellst die an kühlen Ort und verbrauchst du an dem Abend ,auch kleine Krebse lassen sich zwischen felsspalten fangen, mit nem kleinen kescher,die Biester sind recht flink. So das wars falls noch Fragen sind, versuche ich dir zu helfen,bin jetzt kein absoluter vollprofi, eher der urlaubsangler der sich selbst Gedanken gemacht hat, wie man seinen Fisch fängt. Liebe Grüße


----------



## AndreCatch (6. März 2022)

Schnyder schrieb:


> Hi AndreCatch ich angel ja in der Türkei im Sommer immer vom Ufer aus , ich benutze dann mit meinem Bruder zusammen 4 Ruten, zwei heavy Feeder und zwei kurze Winkelpicker, die Winkelpicker werfe ich ca 10-20m aus mit Laufblei, Köder Tintenfisch oder Kalmar, Schnecken ,Muscheln,Garnelen, kleine krebseusw. Die zwei Heavy Feederruten werden mit lebenden Köderfisch bestückt (kleine Meeräsche oder Grundel)  zur Not tote frische Sardinen sind auch top, Angelzeit entweder sehr früh morgens oder wenn es dunkel wird bis in die Nacht(wir sind immer abends losgezogen)Die Haken haben wir etwas größer gewählt bei den Winkelpicker um kleine Fische zu vermeiden (größe 6) ,viele kleine Fische knabberten am Tintenfisch, wenn aber einer hängen blieb hatte der immer zwischen 20cm-25cm, ich konnte an einigen Abenden bis zu 7 Fische fangen, der Schnitt waren 2-3 Stück, waren alles Brassen (Dorade, Sargos usw) mit den heavy ruten auf Köfi weniger Bisse aber dafür richtig brachial, ein Biss vermute Thunfisch, so wie der abzog hat wegen der Falscheinstellung der Bremse die 0,35mm locker gesprengt und ein zweiter Biss auf Sardine tippe auf Rochen oder Muräne, der ließ sich kaum ranziehen und danach Schlitze der Haken aus.Ich konnte so alle zwei bis drei Tage genügend Fisch fangen die für unsere Familie gereicht hat. Angel dort wo Sandplätze sind ,wo am Tag die Touristen schwimmen waren,  da kommen die Fische abends oder morgens vorbei, tagsüber beim schnorcheln absolut fischleer, bin gegen abend mal schnorcheln gegangen und habe Brassen bis zu 1,5kg sehen können in ca 1,5m tiefen Wasser nah am Ufer, deswegen die Winkelpicker macht zu weit auswerfen;-) sogar 10m reichen aus,  die heavy feederrute kannst du 30m-50m auswerfen, da ist die Chance auf richtig große Fische besser. So fische ich den Nahbereich und bis zu 50m ab, irgendwann kommt der Fisch am Köder vorbei. Ist dein Angelplatz voller Felsen, dann musst du mit Knicklichtpose angeln damit du Hänger vermeidest, sei es mit der Winkelpicker oder mit der Heavy feederrute, geht auch wunderbar.Ich hab ein Platz da ist links von mir reiner sandstrand und rechts von mir wird es dann felsiger, wo ich mit pose angeln muss, bisher klappte es wunderbar, nur bei den großen Fischen hatten wir bisher wenig Glück gehabt, sind schon Vorfächer durchgebissen worden,Haken schlitzte aus oder Fisch zwischen Felsen geflüchtet usw.Also mein lieblingsköder ist kalamari streifen, hält gut am haken ,schnecken kannst du an den steinen am Ufer vor Ort sammeln, Garnelen auch mit einer selbstgebauten Falle. Nimm dir Bait elastic mit um weiche Köder zu binden ,Muscheln kannst du bei schnorcheln sammeln am Tage, und legst die in Eimer mit Seegras uns meerwasser, stellst die an kühlen Ort und verbrauchst du an dem Abend ,auch kleine Krebse lassen sich zwischen felsspalten fangen, mit nem kleinen kescher,die Biester sind recht flink. So das wars falls noch Fragen sind, versuche ich dir zu helfen,bin jetzt kein absoluter vollprofi, eher der urlaubsangler der sich selbst Gedanken gemacht hat, wie man seinen Fisch fängt. Liebe Grüße


Vielen dank für deine mühe mir zu helfen. werde mir deine tipps im kopf behalten und ende april berichten ob und wie was ging  
lg zurück


----------



## StefanBene (18. September 2022)

Wo habt ihr denn dieses Formular gefunden?
Man kann sich offensichtlich über https://mipaaf.sian.it/portale-mipaaf/pesca.jsp# registrieren, dazu braucht man aber eine italienische Staatsbürgerschaft soweit ich das verstehe...

Lg
Stefan


----------

